# Alexander Agricola is the mozart-ian composer , and josquin J.s Bach of renaissance?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Josquin grandeur of achievement eclipse a composer like Agricola.But here where i drawn the paralele between francco-flemish genieous and german era baroque j.s bach handel mozart.

Josquin for is era is the same greatnness and might , inovative avant-garde creatiive than J.s Bach of german rule baroque..But Agricola not far behind whit hiis absoluty lovely harmonic , etheric , godsend songs genra, just like mozart in barroque era but clipse by J.s Bach in grandeur and achievement if im correct.

Who agree whit me on this, naive statement?

p.s listen to allez regretz BY Ensemble Unicorn conducted by Micheal Posch, i find it refine all made in finest chanson, mozart if he heard would had blush, now think of J.s Bach looking at Josquin que habitat.. motets.

My focal point is the following franco-flemish inspired late renaissance composer sutch as Gesuaaldo ,Palestrina,Monteverdi but fameous barroque germans , do you agree?


----------

